# Toolcat Photos and Opinions



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I am seriously considering replacing my mid-size tractor TN-75 Cab (see gallery photos) with a toolcat (5600 turbo high-flow cab 2006) I now own a larger JD 3800 Tele-handler for big snow and other dirt and cargo moving tasks (it kicks ass!) Basically having a larger machine I now feel I can afford a smaller more maneuverable machine. Have a small and large vs a medium and large.

I am looking for some advice on attachments specifically plow, blower, bucket, tires, lights (strobe and work) and any other tips. Some photos of your machines in all there glory would also be great and very much appreciated. 

Lastly I would use the machine for landscaping duties, property maintenance and quite a bit of mowing. I am planning on getting the 90” bobcat finish mower. Anyone have any experience with mowing with theirs? Specifically mowing speed, slope ability, wet ground traversing etc. I am referring to using it for large scale semi-finish mowing around large properties, commercial sites etc…not z-quality finish mowing type mowing at luxury homes etc. 

Thanks for the help and hopefully lots of pictures.


SD-Dave  

Ps. Anyone looking for great TN with all kinds of snow etc attachments drop me a line :redbounce


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

a local guy has a toolcat.

he LOVES his high flow blower. To give him credit, he has a nasty little hill he does with 30 or so accounts, averaging 1/4 mile each, and they get probably 20 feet of snow a year.

He has a blade, and never uses it. says the dirt bucket is much more useful, even for commercial sidewalks.

does have a rotary field mower. uses it some. the toolcat is not as rugged as a skid steer. different tool though, as it also doesn't tear up lawns like a skid.

hope this helps,
doug


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do a search, there's a couple members from Lake Tahoe that are using them and rgjlawns (I think is his name) from Fort Wayne has one. 

I'm still dreaming of one. Someday, though.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do a search, there's a couple members from Lake Tahoe that are using them and rgjlawns (I think is his name) from Fort Wayne has one.
> 
> I'm still dreaming of one. Someday, though.


Thanks for the info...I've ran multiple searchs and read all available...many of the reason why I am so close to placing an order for one. I would however love some of the owners to jump in an yield their opinions to my questions. Additionally I would love to see some great pictures of their machines decked out with blower, plows lights etc.

Come on guys I know some of you are out there....brag, bloviate and break out the photo albums.

SD-Dave:yow!:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

dreamin of one of those! would love for someone to post some more pics of theirs on here! i think they are awsome


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SD, they might be a little busy, I've heard that they've had upwards of 8' of snow in that region over the last week or so.

You could try PM'ing them as well, but if they're moving snow, it's still going to be a little bit.

I don't know if there is any plowing related info there, but you could also check out: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/toolcat


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> SD, they might be a little busy, I've heard that they've had upwards of 8' of snow in that region over the last week or so.
> 
> You could try PM'ing them as well, but if they're moving snow, it's still going to be a little bit.
> 
> I don't know if there is any plowing related info there, but you could also check out: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/toolcat


Mark

didn't realize they were western guys...that makes sense...if they got buried in the white stuff.

I did check out tractornet...there were a few helpful guys but not much action on the toolcat forum as of late. Nobody there had any photos of toolcats with plows lights etc as it would seem some here have. I will be patient and just wait for them to finish their duties and get back in here for some posting action.

Thanks

SD-Dave


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

OK guys...you must be dug out from that last big storm!

How about some toolcat pictures xysport 

Many thanks in advance


SD-Dave wesport


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't know about "dug out" ... the storms just keep coming. Each of my Drivers averaged 250 hours in March alone. Long range forcast is for more for the rest of this month.

It got to the point that the burms were so high the trucks with plows were usless for anything besides maintaining the contracts. Both Toolcats were keep very busy with "one shots". With the burms between 5 and 7 feet tall, the Toolcats with the Blowers were the only thing able to open up those driveways, not to mention do push backs on the commercial accounts. 

We are very seriously discussing selling two of the trucks with V blades and adding another Toolcat.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

timm9 said:


> I don't know about "dug out" ... the storms just keep coming. Each of my Drivers averaged 250 hours in March alone. Long range forcast is for more for the rest of this month.
> 
> It got to the point that the burms were so high the trucks with plows were usless for anything besides maintaining the contracts. Both Toolcats were keep very busy with "one shots". With the burms between 5 and 7 feet tall, the Toolcats with the Blowers were the only thing able to open up those driveways, not to mention do push backs on the commercial accounts.
> 
> We are very seriously discussing selling two of the trucks with V blades and adding another Toolcat.


Wow Timm, I had no idea...we here had an almost snowless winter...nonetheless and seriously looking at getting a toolcat real soon. Any photos of yours in action or how they are set up for their duties would be great.

Plow On!!

SD-Dave wesport


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Photos*

Here are a few pctures. Unfortunately, I'm usually so busy plowing I don't think to take any pictures...


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's mine with the bucket.

I'll post some pics soon with the blower and blade.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

*Toolcat & 810SS*

We finally got ours back with the 810 on it.
I am not sure what size snow bucket that we will put on, but think it should be able to handle 88" - any thoughts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Greensway, nothing personal but you suck. JK

I love that setup, it is awesome.  Wish I had one. Keep us updated on how it works for you.

PS I am now in need of a new keyboard, mine was just ruined by drool.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Greensway,

Good looking set up!

Let us know how it works with the 810. With respect to buckets, I have an 88" bucket for one of the Toolcats and have not had any difficulties. It is used only in unique applications where the blowers can't be used i.e. back dragging parking stalls etc.. As long as your snow is not real wet an 88" should be perfect.

Timm9


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking, how much is one of these toolcats?
They look cool


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

man those things look nice and comfortable to plow in theyre small and simple and i bet get the job done


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

You are fine with a big bucket, just don't get greedy in the wet stuff, you will notice it overworking. It goes over wet ground way better than any skid thats for sure, and there is a posi trac option for the rear wheels in 2 wheel steer. My 5600 goes up hills and angles that a skid wouldn't come close to without tipping. Sorry I don't have mower attachment so no info, but it works great for landscaping, doesn't mess up the terrain as much, but not quite as maneuverable as the 773 I traded in. It also lifts 1500 as oppossed to 1750 for the 773 and the lift height isn't as good but I didn't care. Now its 18mph down the road so less trailering, air conditioned/heated cab, dump box....these things are awsome. I don't have the high flow turbo but think it may be a good plan if you are going to use a blower or mower.......just do it.


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi Snowcan

Where in Ontario are you? I'm in Ottawa. Do you do mostly commercial or residential with the toolcat?

Cheers Dylan


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

I hear that it's on the way!!

Just checking to make sure how high it can be piled!









Okay,,,, that will do!


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

*Yo Dylan*

East Ottawa....95% commercial work, only been out twice for snow and small ones at that as you know...and twice for ice. Feel bad for all these eastern U.S. boys who get paid per push but those of us on contract are doing ok FOR NOW...it aint over...would love to see your toolcat sometime.


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

Sure, give me a call anytime. I don't have much snow to plow these days!
852-5001. 
Cheers dylan


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's another picture doing some "cutback" after the series of storms.


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*810 on 5600*

i have afew toolcats and a 810 blizzard sitting at my shop how can i attatch it can u show me pics of how u adapted the vacking plate to the power hitch


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

We tried one out about a year ago, seemed like a good machine. BUT, town next to us has one to do sidewalks, etc., with and they don't like it because it is underpowered even with the turbo. I think it would be a lot better at a lower altitude (we are at 9000' so lose about 30% of power up here)


----------

